
Novel Coronavirus Fighting Products List [pdf] - robomartin
https://www.americanchemistry.com/Novel-Coronavirus-Fighting-Products-List.pdf
======
robomartin
Hmm, link to the list/PDF is broken somehow. Here is the file that matters:

[https://docdro.id/Ncqj2y0](https://docdro.id/Ncqj2y0)

CONTEXT: Shortly after I posted that link the PDF with the actual list of
cleaners was replaced with just a press release. A link provided within the
press release did not produce the list at all. That's why I uploaded the PDF
to an alternative site.

I just checked, it looks like they fixed it.

While I appreciate the sole down-vote, c'mon folks, chill a bit. You got
someone trying to be helpful and all you can think about is down-voting? Wow.

